# Content filter?



## vappykid5 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay so many are aware of this content filter right? Well it seems something is a bit undone.

Over a year ago I recall it filtering all of the adult content incliding the submission thumbnails.


Now I haven't put back the filter (for obvious reasons) in nearly a year now since I'm always on my own PC. But currently I put it back since I'm using another PC due to moving problems, and everything blocked except the submissions. They blocked me from seeing the image of course but the adult thumbnails are still there.

Has this change happened a while ago?  Like, how do I fix this?


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2010)

There are only two places I know of where you can view mature/adult thumbnails even when that switch is turned off:

1 - When it's you viewing your _own_ gallery
2 - When viewing your new-submission notices.


----------

